# Question on choosing budgie(s)



## tiggy96 (Feb 23, 2019)

Hello all, :wave1:

I've been reading all of the helpful guides available here for the past few days, including the "introducing 2 budgies" guide, quarantine guide, and other tips on choosing a healthy, social budgie. I don't plan on getting budgies myself for at minimum another year (if I still decide to go through with it) but am conflicted -- Basically: _is it generally better to start with one, train for 6 months, and then consider another depending on the first's personality, or start with two familiar with each other?_ I see variations of this question being asked often, but wanted to share my specific situation.

I plan on getting them from a small local store dedicated to birds where they may have them more hand tamed, or directly from a breeder. For reference, I live in Michigan (metro Detroit area), if anyone has suggestions for shops, breeders, or vets!

My situation:
* I work 8 hours/day, Monday-Friday. My work is flexible on hours, so I can work 9-5, 7-3, etc, and typically no overtime, so I would have more time to spend with the birds if I come home earlier.
* I have owned budgies, a cockatiel, and a quaker before (not all together) when I was a child/teen.
* I would NOT have any other pets aside from the budgie(s).
* I want to have a close bond with the budgie(s), and I also want him/them to be happy.

My considerations so far:

*Getting one only*
- More attention spent training the budgie and higher(?) probability it may learn mimicry. I would love to teach him some words but I know not every budgie picks it up.
- If I only keep one budgie total, it would be more dependent on me as a companion, which would be difficult to deal with when I am away longer than 8 hours or have to put it in boarding for any vacations. He might get used to being solo, but I would feel guilty about this since they are flock animals.
- Second budgie would have to be quarantined and have its own cage, etc, and after quarantine may not get along with the first budgie... Then they will have to live separately. _How often are solo young budgies unwelcome to new flock members? How do you predict the 'right' second budgie to adopt, so it is as compatible with the first budgie so chances of this are low?_

*Getting two at once*
- They will not have to be quarantined which is less stress on them.
- Higher chance they will get along, since they lived together (assuming one was not observed bullying the others or is otherwise territorial or antisocial). 
- If it is a bonded pair, a close bond with me seems much more difficult. I would not want to separate a bonded pair in a flock. _How do you ideally choose two 'best' budgies from a flock to take home from observing their behavior? Two which seem neutral towards each other but still social, or bonded pairs?_
- Less lonely for the birds than having a solo budgie. 
- Training, I'm sure, is more difficult, including mimicry.

I would love to know what suggestions or advice you budgie veterans have! Thanks for any insight. :yo:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'm glad to hear the articles and stickies are helpful for you and that you are doing lots of research before bringing one or more budgies into your heart and home.

When looking for a responsible and ethical breeder, I'd suggest one that does "co-parenting" rather than hand-feeding.

Planned Co-parenting in raising tame chicks

Breeders who allow their birds to be parent-raised and handle the birds regularly to socialize them to humans have just as much success with tame budgies as do those who "hand-rear" them.

In my opinion, there is no real benefit to the chicks in pulling them hand-rear them. The chicks are better off when they have the interaction of the Dad through the entire weaning process.

Budgies should not be released from the breeder to the new owner before the budgie reaches 8 weeks old. 
This allows the chick to have time to be socialized as a budgie by its Dad and siblings and also reduces the chances of regression.

If you want tame budgies, then I'd opt for getting one budgie (male) first and working with it for 6 months before getting your second budgie (male).
When you get two males, you will not have to worry about discouraging breeding and, in my experience, two males generally get along well together - especially when you get young birds just a few months apart.

I got Skipper from a breeder & worked with him for a few months before getting Scooter (from the same breeder). 
Skipper had already learned several phrases before Scooter joined the family.
After Scooter's quarantine period, he and Skipper became best buddies. Watching them play together is delightful and both continued to step up and include me in their playtime when they are out of the cage.

When you work with a reputable and ethical breeder you have a better chance of knowing they are choosing the birds they breed for good health. 
A good breeder ensures they do not breed aggressive birds and the babies are less likely to have aggressive tendencies as a result.

If you are unable to locate a breeder in your area, contact various bird-clubs and/or bird societies to ask for recommendations.

Best wishes!*


----------



## tiggy96 (Feb 23, 2019)

Thank you Deborah! I will make sure to ask about co parenting when contacting potential breeders.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and :welcome: to the forums!

So glad you've been having a look around! That's great to hear :thumbup:

Deborah has given great advice on what to look for, etc. I agree totally :yes: 

Meanwhile, be sure to ask any questions if you have any as you continue browsing the forum's resources! 

Also, be sure to keep us posted on how everything's going  

Cheers :wave:


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Hi :welcome:

It’s great that you’re doing your research before getting your budgie(s)! Glad to hear that our resources have been helpful. 

The choice is really up to you as to whether you get one or two at the same time. Remember too, there is never a guarantee that a single budgie will want to closely bond with you, no matter how tame they get. With getting two at the same time, most likely they’ll get along since they’ll be young. It’s always best to keep a spare cage on hand regardless. If you have any other questions, just ask.


----------



## tiggy96 (Feb 23, 2019)

Thanks Julie and Starling! :001_smile:


----------

